# Good breeder in MD/NoVa/PA



## astrat16 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum. I just had to put my second Golden to sleep this morning, she was 10 1/2 and me being 20 she was apart of my family for half my life and my family wants to get another as soon as possible. We have some information on some breeders but I just wanted to get some more references. I live in Towson, Maryland, just north of Baltimore so if anyone knows of some breeders in MD/Northern Virginia or PA please let me know

Thank you


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Many of here are familiar with the pain. Here is a site I have found comfort in at times like this over the years.
The STAR
Here are some links to local Golden Retriever Clubs. They are a great place to start. Do you have any specific breeder(s) you would like to ask about?

Potomac Valley GRC
Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club


Gunpowder River GRC of Maryland
Main


Chesapeake GRC
Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club: Puppy Information


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Finding the right puppy is important. Sometimes the right puppy is worth the wait. A puppy can't materialize, especially one from a reputable breeder, without some type of wait. Please don't go the classified ads route, they are very unlikely bred to the AKC Standard, most likely lack health clearances, and are back yard breeders.

Contact the local GR Clubs. There is one in Pittsburgh and Philly that you can also contact. Ask for a puppy referral and they can tell you which members have litters on the ground, about to be born, or planned.

Puppy Referral

Index

Please ask about specific breeders once you find one that you will be considering. We'll be able to help verify clearances by OFA on hips, elbows, eyes, and heart.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

if your not looking for a puppy check out GRREAT - golden retriever rescue for VA and MD...they have a bunch of goldens looking for homes.

GRREAT - Golden Retriever Rescue, Education and Training


----------



## KathyF (Apr 1, 2010)

Grinning Goldens: 
Grinning Goldens - Golden Retrievers Maryland - Harford County, Jarrettsville Maryland

Gorgeous dogs. 

And Lycinan: 
Lycinan Goldens- Quality AKC Golden Retrievers- Harford County, Maryland

And if you want to do some sleuthing, go to Potomac Valley GR club: 

Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club

and read the newsletters to see who the local breeders are, then google them.

And do check out GRREAT--they're a wonderful organization.


----------



## phenegar (Sep 15, 2010)

This Breeder is in Blacksburg Virginia, Dr. Leeah Chew 
My Buddy Goldens 

She is about a 4 hours away but she has one of the best Goldens in the Country. (Blue) Blue is ranked in the top 5 all breeds and will be showing him at the Westminster Show in Feb. We have one of her Blue x Tango puppies and he is a great dog. Leeah is a Vet at Virginia Tech that specializes in K9 reproduction so she knows what she is doing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

KathyF said:


> And Lycinan:
> Lycinan Goldens- Quality AKC Golden Retrievers- Harford County, Maryland
> 
> 
> Lycian's girl Bling is so beautiful. I'm glad I've been repeating STEP AWAY FROM THE PUPPY , bc that Bling litter is a temptation and I already have 3 1/2 goldens!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Cathy Story

Sunkota Golden Retrievers


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lycinan has some litters coming up. Her Sport has been bred also and should have a few litters soon, he's a sweetheart. Cindy is very nice.

Sunkota has a litter now, not sure if they are all spoken for or not.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I live in Maryland.. close to you. Whatever you do.. do NOT get a puppy from D's Golden Delights. She is in Conowingo Maryland.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

I met Lycinan's Sport and his is beautiful! As is Blue! We would have gotten a Sport puppy, but the litter ended up with only 2 girls, and we wanted a boy. We have a Mazda/Blue puppy instead (Tango is Mazda's daughter) and he is the best dog!!! SO beautiful and smart.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a Blue/Mazda offspring (Hazel) as well. She is super cute, super smart and super sweet


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Shoregold's Golden Retrievers

www.shoregoldgoldenretrievers.com


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Like others here, I heartily recommend Lycinan (Lycinan Goldens- Quality AKC Golden Retrievers- Harford County, Maryland), which is near you. My Sunny, pictured with my name block, is a three-month old daughter of Lycinan's Bling and Bang. Sunny is an energetic ball of fire - smart and sweet.

My vet also recommends Belquest Kennels (Labrador Retriever Puppies for sale, Golden Retriever Puppies for sale, Norwich Puppies for sale at Belquest Kennels), having years of experience with puppies from them. They have a litter of Goldens that were born on Sept. 15, if you don't want to wait for the next Lycinan litter. It is also likely that they cost less than the Lycinan pups and they may be a tad less energetic, if you want a calmer dog.

Good luck! :wavey:
Lucy


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> My vet also recommends Belquest Kennels (Labrador Retriever Puppies for sale, Golden Retriever Puppies for sale, Norwich Puppies for sale at Belquest Kennels), having years of experience with puppies from them. They have a litter of Goldens that were born on Sept. 15, if you don't want to wait for the next Lycinan litter. It is also likely that they cost less than the Lycinan pups and they may be a tad less energetic, if you want a calmer dog.
> 
> Good luck! :wavey:
> Lucy


Just FYI - there are no listed current CERFs for either parents of the available litter. Man that is ALOT of dogs! 2-3 litters per month!!! Wow!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Like others here, I heartily recommend Lycinan (Lycinan Goldens- Quality AKC Golden Retrievers- Harford County, Maryland), which is near you. My Sunny, pictured with my name block, is a three-month old daughter of Lycinan's Bling and Bang. Sunny is an energetic ball of fire - smart and sweet.
> 
> My vet also recommends Belquest Kennels (Labrador Retriever Puppies for sale, Golden Retriever Puppies for sale, Norwich Puppies for sale at Belquest Kennels), having years of experience with puppies from them. They have a litter of Goldens that were born on Sept. 15, if you don't want to wait for the next Lycinan litter. It is also likely that they cost less than the Lycinan pups and they may be a tad less energetic, if you want a calmer dog.
> 
> ...


I doubt that Belquest is cheaper than Lycinan, they have some pretty high prices. It's also my understanding that the litter you got your pup from was expected to be high energy. If you tell Cindy you don't want a high energy pup she'll try to make sure you get what you are looking for.

Lucy I'd love to see some pics of Sunny.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> I doubt that Belquest is cheaper than Lycinan, they have some pretty high prices. It's also my understanding that the litter you got your pup from was expected to be high energy. If you tell Cindy you don't want a high energy pup she'll try to make sure you get what you are looking for.
> 
> Lucy I'd love to see some pics of Sunny.


Hi, Chris. We never got to prices with Belquest, but I trust that you are right about that.

Here's a link to my latest thread with photos of Sunny: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ar/84934-sunny-rules-3-months-old-photos.html

I need to post some more, but this is a start. When I come home from work, I sometimes think she has grown visibly in the hours since I left!

I absolutely agree that Cindy would be responsive to requests about what people want in a puppy. In fact, Sunny has surprised us all by being such a go-getter. Our little gal was born with some foot problems - discussed in detail with Cindy before we got her - that make us a perfect laid-back home for her, complete with a sofa that belongs only to Goldens. The only problem with this strategy is that Sunny herself clearly thinks her feet should follow orders and she's a very determined gal with a wonderful world to explore. And we adore her! 

Thanks for your interest.
Lucy


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

Why not from D's?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

ladyofherbs said:


> Why not from D's?


Lack of complete clearances & pups popping up w/ issues & no breeder support & underaged breeding (i.e. breeding w/o complete clearances:



SheetsSM said:


> And proof that the breeder is still breeding underage dogs: Pedigree: Shelby Skyelite Fantasy
> 
> Litter whelped in July, clearances not accomplished until Nov 12 (when the pup turned 2). Certainly not a breeder I would choose to support.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...scussion/111503-im-back-more-milo-issues.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../91458-you-wont-believe-we-still-shocked.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/91950-milos-hd-surgery.html

And now it looks she's onto the "english creams". I find it perplexing that she lists her studs on her website, but provides no indication of the number of breeding females she has on her premises & of course no pedigrees/clearance info. From my point of view, if you're going to have an extensive online presence marketing your kennel, I can't imagine why the dams would not be listed.


----------



## Trin57 (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone with Goldens from Eldorado Goldens in VA. Chris Browning? I met her today, and she seems to have a long list of people who want her dogs.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Trin57, check out Lycinan as well as Eta Doro. Did you contact the breeder referral POC with the PVGRC? Nothing against Eldorado, just want you to know there are options--that being said, it can also be intimidating & overwhelming when you find out just how many great breeders are in the area...I was fortunate enough to have time on my side (no kids begging for a pup) so it allowed me to really start understanding what I was actually looking for in a pup & partner. There was so much more that just checking clearances & seeing titles, but trying to obtain a deeper understanding of the pedigrees & the goals of the breeder with that particular litter. Find a breeder you're comfortable with to ask all of your questions.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Both my golden are from Delmarva Goldens but there won't be any puppies for a while. 
My Emma is a Sunkota Larry daughter. She is a fantastic puppy. Very outgoing, smart, and energetic. VERY BUSY. ???

By the way I contacted Belquest before I knew of Delmarva. Back in 2010 the prices were 3K. It took them FOREVER to get back to me. Conversely, Sue got back to me within 15 minutes of my first email.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Lilliam said:


> Both my golden are from Delmarva Goldens but there won't be any puppies for a while.
> My Emma is a Sunkota Larry daughter. She is a fantastic puppy. Very outgoing, smart, and energetic. VERY BUSY. ???
> 
> By the way I contacted Belquest before I knew of Delmarva. Back in 2010 the prices were 3K. It took them FOREVER to get back to me. Conversely, Sue got back to me within 15 minutes of my first email.


Absolutely! Just didn't mention her as I knew it would be some time before puppies grace her house again. I had a few email exchanges with Sue--returned inquiries & answered questions very promptly--loved her openness, straight shooting approach--zero sales pitch just the facts. Was able to see one of her bitches at the dog show in OKC recently.

That being said, even with no puppies, she may be able to refer you to other reputable breeders that will be having pups in the near term.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I recommend Charms they are really close to you and are very reputable breeders. They also started and run the Gunpowder River Golden Retriever Club and can even refer you to other reputable breeders in the area.

Golden Retriever Breeders Maryland - Golden Retriever Puppies Maryland - CHARMS GOLDEN RETRIETRIEVERS - Established 1972 - 40 years of Top Quality Champion Golden Retrievers and Golden Retriever Puppies - Golden Retriever Breeders Baltimore - Golden 

Gunpowder River Golden Retriever Club Of Maryland - Established 1981 in Baltimore - Baltimore City - Greater Baltimore Area - Maryland


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Trin57 said:


> Anyone with Goldens from Eldorado Goldens in VA. Chris Browning? I met her today, and she seems to have a long list of people who want her dogs.


My girl, Hazel, is from Eldorado. I've been very happy with Chris and with my puppy. Hazel has a wonderful temperament - she loves everyone she meets, is very biddable, calm in the house, but ready for any adventure. Just my opinion, but she's also pretty easy on the eyes. Hope that helps. Best of luck in your search!

Here is a recent picture of her (16 months old) disrupting my yoga


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

SheetsSM said:


> Absolutely! Just didn't mention her as I knew it would be some time before puppies grace her house again. I had a few email exchanges with Sue--returned inquiries & answered questions very promptly--loved her openness, straight shooting approach--zero sales pitch just the facts. Was able to see one of her bitches at the dog show in OKC recently.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, even with no puppies, she may be able to refer you to other reputable breeders that will be having pups in the near term.



Yes she won't have puppies until March. Which is why I jumped on Emma's litter. It was a bit sooner than I had expected for another puppy but I wasn't going to lose out.


----------

